# HT  system for sony LED TV



## raam (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi there!
  I am looking for a good Home theater system for my  SONY 48 inches led TV (KLV-48R482B)

Budget is around 30 k.Can extend  if needed.Primarily i want it for SD/HD channels, watching movies from pen drive and music of course. How good is Yamaha YHT-1810  and will it be compatible with my TV? 




Regards
Ram


----------



## raam (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 26, 2015)

raam said:


>





Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/8CQeO6g.png



Yamaha 5.1-Channel Surround System YHT-1810 -30300.

Link:Yamaha YHT-1810 5.1 Component Home Theatre System - Buy Online @ Rs.28491/- | Snapdeal


----------



## raam (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks for the response but I dint ask for the link.. guess I asked for something else


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 26, 2015)

raam said:


> Thanks for the response but I dint ask for the link.. guess I asked for something else



Yes it is fully compatible with your Sony TV.


----------



## sandynator (Apr 26, 2015)

IMHO *Onkyo HT S3400 OR 3500 5.1-Channel Home Theatre System* are best buy.
Shop for Onkyo HT S3500 5.1-Channel Home Theatre System at Reliance Digital

Onkyo India

Pioneer & Denon would be next best. 

Visit reliance digital ,croma or any big electronic shoppe in your area for an demo audition as its necessary when you are investing 30k. Sound is quite subjective so select according to your sound signature preference.

Do check if you can get *Yamaha YHT 299*


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 26, 2015)

get the yamaha with a pioneer dvd/blu ray player
Pioneer amp and speakers<<Yamaha but their players are unmatched
Onkyo and Denon are good but Yamaha kills them in bass


----------



## raam (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks much. I have never used any home theater system so far so I don't have  much idea.  Sure I would demo them before buying. As of now I am just researching before getting them in a month or two. I got Teewe(For the ones who don't know abt it, it's just like chromecast) so even if system doesn't have any network capabilities it's not an issue.


----------



## raam (Apr 26, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> get the yamaha with a pioneer dvd/blu ray player
> Pioneer amp and speakers<<Yamaha but their players are unmatched
> Onkyo and Denon are good but Yamaha kills them in bass


Could u please specify the model number


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 26, 2015)

sandynator said:


> IMHO *Onkyo HT S3400 OR 3500 5.1-Channel Home Theatre System* are best buy.
> Shop for Onkyo HT S3500 5.1-Channel Home Theatre System at Reliance Digital
> 
> Onkyo India
> ...


I have the Onkyo S 3500 with me for the past 2 years now. I think one of the best in that budget if someone is looking for HTiB.
I can vouch for it especially if someone is watching HD Movies. Not that great with audio stuff.


----------



## sandynator (Apr 27, 2015)

onkyo's are very good for movies while Yamaha slightly performs better for music especially bass lovers.

If music is only priority then better to get some quality bookshelf speakers like Wharfedale diamonds or pioneer Andrew Jones & Marantz receivers....

@Op believe your ears so auditioning before buying is must. If you do not get specific model from a brand then at least try different model to get an idea about the sound signature.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 27, 2015)

raam said:


> Could u please specify the model number



the one you listed-
Yamaha YHT-1810 5.1 Component Home Theatre System - Buy Online @ Rs.28491/- | Snapdeal

or YHT 299

ive heard sound on both
its similar to the older YHT 292 in terms of sound 

I highly suggest hearing Onkyo,Denon,Yamaha system sounds first
all are great but it depends if you prefer more treble,more bass or something else

for me,I felt yamaha is better for action movies,new gen music etc
for older classical- Bose,Onkyo do a better job

Denon is ok but like pioneer,their speakers arent as good as the others mentioned
Denon amps are awesome though but I feel Yamaha does a better job

Jamo speakers are also good depending on model(im not well versed with model nos of Jamo)


----------

